# Peter Masters Sermons



## JM (Nov 29, 2008)

Pastor of the Metropolitan Tabernacle.

Genesis ch.28 v.20 « Sermons « Bible Sermons Online - Bible-Sermons.org.uk

Proverbs ch.11 v.30 « Sermons « Bible Sermons Online - Bible-Sermons.org.uk

Ephesians ch.6 v.11 « Sermons « Bible Sermons Online - Bible-Sermons.org.uk

Matthew ch.19 vv.23-25 « Sermons « Bible Sermons Online - Bible-Sermons.org.uk

1 Corinthians ch.9 v.32 « Sermons « Bible Sermons Online - Bible-Sermons.org.uk

Sermons by Dr. Peter Masters - Metropolitan Tabernacle, London

Metropolitan Tabernacle - 'Spurgeon's Tabernacle'


----------



## Matthias (Nov 29, 2008)

Peter Masters sermons are wonderful. There was a time when our little Church here was without a pastor, and we watched broadcasts of Peter Masters sermons for our services. It was a real blessing!
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 05:18:58 EST-----
I also highly recommend his writings. He has many great works out there! My favorite being "Steps for Guidance"


----------

